# arnaque ou fraude?



## meth13 (29 Mars 2011)

Salut a tous , 

je viens a l'instant de recevoir un mail me disant que je viens d'acheter un macbook  alors que j'ai rien acheté et dans le mail une facture zippé et en la dézippant c est un fichier.exe donc je ne sais quoi en penser , j appelle ma banque demain matin pour savoir si je vais etre débité de la somme , si d'autre ont eu ce message venez partager vos commentaires et infos , en attendant voici l'email :


Chère Cliente, Cher Client,


Pour faire suite à notre précédent mail, nous avons le plaisir de vous informer que votre commande est validée.

suite à votre commande n° 50522231823V passée sur le site LDLC.com et expédiée. Nous vous transmettons la facture correspondante.

Vous trouverez en pièce jointe de votre facture 10559892 au télérèglement concernant votre commande 31912016 du 15 mai 2009



Ce message confirme que vous avez acheté les articles suivants : 

Apple - Macbook - Ordinateur portable 13" - Intel Core 2 Duo - 250 Go - RAM 2048 Mo - MacOS X 10.6 - Jusqu'à 10h d'utilisation - NVIDIA GeForce GT 320M - Blanc

Montant total de la commande : EUR 995,11
Infos livraison              : commande expédiée en 1 colis
Mode de livraison            : Prioritaire
Conditions de livraison      : Envoyer les articles en un minimum de colis
Total articles (HT)          : EUR 823,18
Livraison (HT)               : EUR 6,68
Emballage cadeau TTC         : EUR 2,17
---------------------------  	
Total HT :   	EUR 832,03
TVA      :   	EUR 163,08
---------------------------  
Montant total pour cette commande :   	EUR 995,11

Le montant à payer vous sera facturé à l'aide du moyen de paiement que vous avez choisis :

Type de Payment : CARTE BANCAIRE

Nous avons le plaisir de vous informer que votre colis 6920829110901078 est prêt. 

Il sera donc confié à notre transporteur en charge de sa livraison très prochainement. 

Notre prochain mail vous confirmera la bonne prise en charge de votre colis par le transporteur. 

Vous pouvez bien entendu suivre votre commande via votre Espace clients. 

Nous vous remercions de votre confiance.

Nous vous en souhaitons bonne réception et espérons vous retrouver
très prochainement


Cordialement,


----------



## lesims1000 (29 Mars 2011)

une pièce jointe avec .exe rien que sa c'est louche.... ensuite une facture qui date de 2009 :mouais: et pour terminer il n'y a aucun nom ou identifiant seulement "chère client, cliente" et nom "chère Mr xxx".

sa sens à plein nez un mail-virus qui se déclenche si tu ouvre le .exe.

contact plutôt le site LDLC.com c'est une sorte d'usurpation d'identité


----------



## bobbynountchak (29 Mars 2011)

Bah voilà, c'est un mail avec un virus en pièce jointe. La routine quoi.


----------



## meth13 (29 Mars 2011)

ouais suspect la date de 2009,j ai cherché a contacter ldlc.com mais c est fermé...
et le fichier exe sous mac ca fait que dalle a moins d etre sous pc et une facture en exe c est extremement louche
mais des demain je previens ma banque au cas ou...


----------



## bobbynountchak (29 Mars 2011)

Une facture en .exe c'est pas extrêmement louche, c'est impossible.
Il s'agit juste d'un executable, (a part un virus je ne vois pas ce que ça peut être) envoyé depuis une boite qui a du exister quelques minutes à peine.
Et le site nommé (ldlc.com) n'existe pas, c'est juste histoire de mettre un nom pour que tu t'affoles.

Pas de panique, tu es sous mac donc le virus n'a pas fonctionné, point.


----------



## meth13 (29 Mars 2011)

et quand dans mail je clique sur "repondre" et bien ca ne met aucune adresse pour le destinataire donc c'est bien une entourloupe


----------



## Spa2row (29 Mars 2011)

Alors là M-O-R-T-D-E-R-I-R-E !! je pense que tu n'as pas à t'en faire car j'ai reçu exactement le même à 17h49 précise ! ...Si on est 2 à l'avoir reçu ça confirme le fait que ce soit une arnaque. Voici le message:

-----------------
Chère Cliente, Cher Client,


Pour faire suite à notre précédent mail, nous avons le plaisir de vous informer que votre commande est validée.

suite à votre commande n° 50522231823V passée sur le site LDLC.com et expédiée. Nous vous transmettons la facture correspondante.

Vous trouverez en pièce jointe de votre facture 10559892 au télérèglement concernant votre commande 31912016 du 15 mai 2009



Ce message confirme que vous avez acheté les articles suivants : 

Apple - Macbook - Ordinateur portable 13" - Intel Core 2 Duo - 250 Go - RAM 2048 Mo - MacOS X 10.6 - Jusqu'à 10h d'utilisation - NVIDIA GeForce GT 320M - Blanc

Montant total de la commande : EUR 995,11
Infos livraison              : commande expédiée en 1 colis
Mode de livraison            : Prioritaire
Conditions de livraison      : Envoyer les articles en un minimum de colis
Total articles (HT)          : EUR 823,18
Livraison (HT)               : EUR 6,68
Emballage cadeau TTC         : EUR 2,17
---------------------------  	
Total HT :   	EUR 832,03
TVA      :   	EUR 163,08
---------------------------  
Montant total pour cette commande :   	EUR 995,11

Le montant à payer vous sera facturé à l'aide du moyen de paiement que vous avez choisis :

Type de Payment : CARTE BANCAIRE

Nous avons le plaisir de vous informer que votre colis 6920829110901078 est prêt. 

Il sera donc confié à notre transporteur en charge de sa livraison très prochainement. 

Notre prochain mail vous confirmera la bonne prise en charge de votre colis par le transporteur. 

Vous pouvez bien entendu suivre votre commande via votre Espace clients. 

Nous vous remercions de votre confiance.

Nous vous en souhaitons bonne réception et espérons vous retrouver
très prochainement


Cordialement,
Votre Service Clients
--------------------------


----------



## PoorMonsteR (29 Mars 2011)

meth13 a dit:


> et quand dans mail je clique sur "repondre" et bien ca ne met aucune adresse pour le destinataire donc c'est bien une entourloupe


Mais le site ldlc.com existe bien.


----------



## jeannot-30 (29 Mars 2011)

Bonjour , 

J'ai reçu le même message  

Chère Cliente, Cher Client,


Pour faire suite à notre précédent mail, nous avons le plaisir de vous informer que votre commande est validée.

suite à votre commande n° 50522231823V passée sur le site LDLC.com et expédiée. Nous vous transmettons la facture correspondante.

Vous trouverez en pièce jointe de votre facture 10559892 au télérèglement concernant votre commande 31912016 du 15 mai 2009



Ce message confirme que vous avez acheté les articles suivants : 

Apple - Macbook - Ordinateur portable 13" - Intel Core 2 Duo - 250 Go - RAM 2048 Mo - MacOS X 10.6 - Jusqu'à 10h d'utilisation - NVIDIA GeForce GT 320M - Blanc

Montant total de la commande : EUR 995,11
Infos livraison              : commande expédiée en 1 colis
Mode de livraison            : Prioritaire
Conditions de livraison      : Envoyer les articles en un minimum de colis
Total articles (HT)          : EUR 823,18
Livraison (HT)               : EUR 6,68
Emballage cadeau TTC         : EUR 2,17
---------------------------  
Total HT :   EUR 832,03
TVA      :   EUR 163,08
---------------------------  
Montant total pour cette commande :   EUR 995,11

Le montant à payer vous sera facturé à l'aide du moyen de paiement que vous avez choisis :

Type de Payment : CARTE BANCAIRE

Nous avons le plaisir de vous informer que votre colis 6920829110901078 est prêt. 

Il sera donc confié à notre transporteur en charge de sa livraison très prochainement. 

Notre prochain mail vous confirmera la bonne prise en charge de votre colis par le transporteur. 

Vous pouvez bien entendu suivre votre commande via votre Espace clients. 

Nous vous remercions de votre confiance.

Nous vous en souhaitons bonne réception et espérons vous retrouver
très prochainement


Cordialement,
Votre Service Clients


----------



## meth13 (29 Mars 2011)

j'ai recu le mien a 17h27

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h03 ----------

Spa2row & jeannot-30

vous etes suspects aussi car vous etes des nouveaux membres d'aujourd'hui,pas mal votre coup du : j'ai recu le meme email 

c'est vous qui etes a l'origine de cette fraude???


----------



## Spa2row (29 Mars 2011)

Nan mais je rêve xD Je viens porter mon témoignage (et oui je suis nouveau je ne connaissais pas ce forum) car j'ai trouvé ton post sur google (et oui, faut dire que l'info va vite aujourd'hui) et on me prend pour un malfrat !
J'ai autre chose à faire de mes journées que de perdre mon temps à monter des coups comme ça !


----------



## jeannot-30 (29 Mars 2011)

je suis nouveau membre car je souhaitais apporter mon temoignage.
Donc maintenant vu que plusieurs personnes ont reçu le même mail je suis quelque peu rassuré à l'idée de ne pas avoir a contacter ma banque demain


----------



## meth13 (29 Mars 2011)

contacte la quand meme ca coute rien mais ca t'évitera pas mal de soucis si tu devais etre debiter de 900


----------



## jeannot-30 (29 Mars 2011)

Oui tu as raison , 
Je fais opposition ou comment cela se passe ? 
Merci

EDIT : Je viens de regarder sur LDLC si il y avait un compte a mon adresse mail : il n'y en a pas. Cela signifie t'il qu'il est impossible que cette commande est eu lieu ?


----------



## drs (29 Mars 2011)

Ca ne sert à rien de contacter ta banque, ni LDLC. 
Les envois de facture sont automatiques et ne sont jamais sous la forme d'un executable pour windows!

Mail --> poubelle et puis c'est tout


----------



## jeannot-30 (29 Mars 2011)

Merci a toi drs désormais je regarderais mieux les pièces jointes avant d'ouvrir un mail  
Bonne soirée a tous


----------



## mpowder (29 Mars 2011)

Ça fait peur quand même ....

De voir des gens qui appel leur banque au moindre spam lol 

Je veux froisser personne mais tant qu il y a des gens naïfs il y aura des arnaques de ce genre

Commencer par ouvrir un compte gmail moi ça fait des années que j ai pas reçu un spam


----------



## meth13 (30 Mars 2011)

mpowder ,je veus pas te froisser,mais, j'ai un compte gmail parmis les premiers ou a l'époque fallait avoir un parrainage pour pouvoir ouvrir un compte et la version était béta et depuis je l'ai encore et y a des spams aussi...


----------



## mpowder (30 Mars 2011)

meth13 a dit:


> mpowder ,je veus pas te froisser,mais, j'ai un compte gmail parmis les premiers ou a l'époque fallait avoir un parrainage pour pouvoir ouvrir un compte et la version était béta et depuis je l'ai encore et y a des spams aussi...



Tiens bizarre car moi franchement aucun spam (a pars dans la boite a spam bien entendu)

Les seuls vrai spam c est mes proches qui m envoi des infos que je vérifie chez hoaxbuster et dans 99% des cas c est une connerie !


----------



## subsole (30 Mars 2011)

mpowder a dit:


> Ça fait peur quand même ....
> 
> De voir des gens qui appel leur banque au moindre spam lol
> 
> ...



Bonjour,
Il y a quelque temps, un bug lors d'une MàJ du stockage Google, a touché 150 000 utilisateurs.
Ces comptes ont "tout perdu" même les sauvegardes se sont volatilisées.
Gmail a tout restauré à partir "_d'autres copies faites sur bande"_. 
 Ils sont sympa chez Gmail ?
Non. :mouais:
Il faut savoir, qu'après 12 mois, Google/Gmail a le droit d'utiliser vos données à des fins commerciales. On a rien sans rien, par exemple cet énorme espace de stockage pour ne plus effacer vos mails, que vous avez accepté. ^^
En effet, "Google adhère aux principes de la déclaration de confidentialité US Safe Harbor concernant la protection de la vie privée. Dans cette optique, elle est répertoriée dans la liste des organisations participant au programme Safe Harbor du Ministère du Commerce des États-Unis."
Bonne lecture =====> http://www.export.gov/safeharbor/
Pour faire simple, toutes les garanties de confidentialité disparaissent. 

T'as raison " Ça fait peur quand même ...." :rateau:


----------



## drs (30 Mars 2011)

Ce qui fait peur, c'est que nous, nous savons, car soit c'est notre métier (c'est mon cas), soit on a l'expérience, soit on est passionnés (soit tout à la fois).
Mais l'utilisateur lambda est lâché comme ça, sans avertissement sur les dangers rencontrés sur le net, et sans la logique nécessaire qui permettrait de voir le piège en réfléchissant un peu.

Ceci dit, malgré les centaines de reportage à la TV sur les arnaques habituelles dans tous les domaines, les gens continuent à se faire avoir...


----------



## mpowder (31 Mars 2011)

Je vais choquer du monde mais perso j ai rien a cacher ...
Si Google arrive a faire du fric sur le contenu de mes mails je leur tire ma révérence LOL 

Peu de monde le sais mais sur gmail il existe une option (qu on peux désactivé d'ailleurs )
Qui permet de voir tout l historique des recherches et ce depuis le premier jour d ouverture du compte.
J ai encore fouillé ce matin pour retrouver un site que j avais visitée le mois dernier.

Merci google

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h17 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h12 ----------




drs a dit:


> Ce qui fait peur, c'est que nous, nous savons, car soit c'est notre métier (c'est mon cas), soit on a l'expérience, soit on est passionnés (soit tout à la fois).
> Mais l'utilisateur lambda est lâché comme ça, sans avertissement sur les dangers rencontrés sur le net, et sans la logique nécessaire qui permettrait de voir le piège en réfléchissant un peu.
> 
> Ceci dit, malgré les centaines de reportage à la TV sur les arnaques habituelles dans tous les domaines, les gens continuent à se faire avoir...


Tout a fait d accord que des personnes âgées ou des enfants qui démarrent sur le net ne connaissent pas les pièges Ok.
Mais ici nous avons tous un Mac
Un iPhone un avatar et un pseudo sur le forum on a pas le profil du débutant .


----------



## subsole (31 Mars 2011)

Bonjour,
Ce n'est pas la question d'_avoir ou pas quelque chose à cacher_, c'est une question de principe. 
À chaque fois que je peux limiter l'accès à mes données personnelles, je le fais, donc "exit Gmail".
C'est avec ton genre de réaction, que l'on se retrouve avec ne caméra dans le _"luc"_, en trouvant la chose parfaitement normale.
C'est une évidence, Google fait de l'argent _même _avec tes données. 

Petit rappel: _La principale source de revenus sur internet est la publicité. Cependant, cette publicité est très bon marché. Un clic rapporte environ aujourdhui 10 centimes deuros. Sachant que peu de visiteurs cliquent sur les pubs, on ne peut espérer atteindre de telles sommes. Il faut donc affiner et optimiser ces pubs, afin de les rendre plus ciblées et ainsi maximiser les chances de clic.
Nos informations personnelles sont donc collectées, triées et utilisées afin de gagner un maximum dargent. On collecte un maximum de données pour cerner au mieux la vie de linternaute, que  ces données soient publiques et générales (date de naissance, sexe) ou privées (nos amis, nos discussions). On utilise de nouvelles techniques tel que le datamining et lanalyse sémantique, afin davoir un profil psychologique dun individu en particulier. Grâce à toutes ces traces et aux recoupements, ces sociétés en connaissent bien plus sur vous que votre mère ou vous-même. Pour illustrer, listons quelques exemples dinformations dont ces sociétés disposent : date et lieu de naissance, sexe, intérêts, photos, commentaires, interactions entre vous et vos amis, etc. Avec lanalyse sémantique, ils peuvent même connaître votre humeur dans une phrase
Beaucoup (une grande majorité) de business model dentreprises du Web sont basés sur cette donnée seule. Les informations qu « offrent » les utilisateurs sont revendues, ou sont utilisées afin de cibler les publicités plus précisément, en suivant le profil psychologique de lutilisateur. Linternaute, dans un contrat implicite, accepte doffrir ses données en échange dun service présenté comme « gratuit ». Prenons un exemple connu (mais qui peut/doit être étendu dune manière plus générale à une grande partie des services sur le web) : Gmail, service de messagerie de Google. Google offre à lutilisateur « Plus de 7 Go de stockage, moins de spam et un accès mobile », tout ça gratuitement. Il faut donc que lensemble de cet investissement devienne rentable pour la société.
Une solution à ce problème de respect de la vie privée des internautes, serait de proposer le même service, ou un service plus adapté à lutilisateur (et donc plus limité et moins couteux) de façon payante. _

Tu vois c'est inutile de remercier Google, c'est  Google qui te remercie de le laisser utiliser tes données avec ton consentement. Chacun ses goûts.


----------



## mpowder (31 Mars 2011)

subsole a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Ce n'est pas la question d'_avoir ou pas quelque chose à cacher_, c'est une question de principe.
> À chaque fois que je peux limiter l'accès à mes données personnelles, je le fais, donc "exit Gmail".
> C'est avec ton genre de réaction, que l'on se retrouve avec ne caméra dans le _"luc"_, en trouvant la chose parfaitement normale.
> ...



En effet c'est une conspiration c'est dégueulasse !!!

Jespère ne jamais avoir a faire a cette foutu caméra google je croyais quelle se limitait a la google car .....

PPPffff je suis trop naïf !!!


----------



## subsole (1 Avril 2011)

mpowder a dit:


> PPPffff je suis trop naïf !!!


[HS]
Ce n'est pas le terme que j'aurais employé. ^^
Bonne journée.
[/HS]


----------



## Charlotte4 (14 Avril 2011)

Voilà qui me rassure, 

J'ai reçu cette connerie de mail également, et tout est similaire avec les vôtres, même le numéro de commande! 

J'ai quand même réussi à stresser, ayant effectué un achat sur un autre site, tout à fait indépendant de ldlc, ce dernier sur lequel je ne suis jamais allée. 

J'imaginais déja des techniques de fraudes évoluées...

Bref, quoiqu'il soit, celui-ci est au fond de mes courriers indésirables!

Heureusement que les forums existent! 

Bonne fin de journée à tous

MAIL: 
Chère Cliente, Cher Client,


Pour faire suite à notre précédent mail, nous avons le plaisir de vous informer que votre commande est validée.

suite à votre commande n° 50522231823V passée sur le site LDLC.com et expédiée. Nous vous transmettons la facture correspondante.

Vous trouverez en pièce jointe de votre facture 10559892 au télérèglement concernant votre commande 31912016 du 13 avril 2011



Ce message confirme que vous avez acheté les articles suivants : 

Apple - Macbook - Ordinateur portable 13" - Intel Core 2 Duo - 250 Go - RAM 2048 Mo - MacOS X 10.6 - Jusqu'à 10h d'utilisation - NVIDIA GeForce GT 320M - Blanc

Montant total de la commande : EUR 995,11
Infos livraison : commande expédiée en 1 colis
Mode de livraison : Prioritaire
Conditions de livraison : Envoyer les articles en un minimum de colis
Total articles (HT) : EUR 823,18
Livraison (HT) : EUR 6,68
Emballage cadeau TTC : EUR 2,17
--------------------------- 
Total HT : EUR 832,03
TVA : EUR 163,08
--------------------------- 
Montant total pour cette commande : EUR 995,11

Le montant à payer vous sera facturé à l'aide du moyen de paiement que vous avez choisis :

Type de Payment : CARTE BANCAIRE

Nous avons le plaisir de vous informer que votre colis 6920829110901078 est prêt. 

Il sera donc confié à notre transporteur en charge de sa livraison très prochainement. 

Notre prochain mail vous confirmera la bonne prise en charge de votre colis par le transporteur. 

Vous pouvez bien entendu suivre votre commande via votre Espace clients. 

Nous vous remercions de votre confiance.

Nous vous en souhaitons bonne réception et espérons vous retrouver
très prochainement


Cordialement,
Votre Service Clients


----------



## pynepyne (20 Avril 2011)

Salut 

je voulais juste vous donner ma version... et oui j'ai recu le même que vous tous... très bizarre.... anyways 

j'ai pas voulu ouvrir les documents car il me parraissait très louche...

j'ai bien fais de voir sur google le numéro du colis  et sa ma apparu ici

je vous souhaite une bonne journée!
allez a+ 
du Canada-Québec

Chère Cliente, Cher Client,


Pour faire suite à notre précédent mail, nous avons le plaisir de vous informer que votre commande est validée.

suite à votre commande n° 50522231823V passée sur le site LDLC.com et expédiée. Nous vous transmettons la facture correspondante.

Vous trouverez en pièce jointe de votre facture 10559892 au télérèglement concernant votre commande 31912016 du 18 avril 2011



Ce message confirme que vous avez acheté les articles suivants : 

Apple - Macbook - Ordinateur portable 13" - Intel Core 2 Duo - 250 Go - RAM 2048 Mo - MacOS X 10.6 - Jusqu'à 10h d'utilisation - NVIDIA GeForce GT 320M - Blanc

Montant total de la commande : EUR 995,11
Infos livraison : commande expédiée en 1 colis
Mode de livraison : Prioritaire
Conditions de livraison : Envoyer les articles en un minimum de colis
Total articles (HT) : EUR 823,18
Livraison (HT) : EUR 6,68
Emballage cadeau TTC : EUR 2,17
--------------------------- 
Total HT : EUR 832,03
TVA : EUR 163,08
--------------------------- 
Montant total pour cette commande : EUR 995,11

Le montant à payer vous sera facturé à l'aide du moyen de paiement que vous avez choisis :

Type de Payment : CARTE BANCAIRE

Nous avons le plaisir de vous informer que votre colis 6920829110901078 est prêt. 

Il sera donc confié à notre transporteur en charge de sa livraison très prochainement. 

Notre prochain mail vous confirmera la bonne prise en charge de votre colis par le transporteur. 

Vous pouvez bien entendu suivre votre commande via votre Espace clients. 

Nous vous remercions de votre confiance.

Nous vous en souhaitons bonne réception et espérons vous retrouver
très prochainement


Cordialement,
Votre Service Clients


----------



## Tryphont (13 Mai 2012)

Il est possible que ce soit la site ldlc qui soit piraté.
Vous pouvez les contacter pour leur signaler le problème. +33 (0)4 27 46 6000
A moins que ce ne soit un de leurs (ancien) employé qui s'amuse bête :mouais:


----------



## kaos (14 Mai 2012)

Mais y'a rien d'étonnant , je reçois réguliérement des faux mails de Free et free n'a pas été piraté .

Pas besoin que le site ais été piraté ! piraté pour faire quoi d'abord ?

Le but du jeu est de poussé le receveur du mail a se connecter a une fausse page pour donner des identifiants bancaires ou du site en quetion .


Il se peut aussi et on oublie souvent d'y penser que ce soit tout simplement des concurrents voulant discréditer le site en question pour faire croire et on voit que ça marche ici que le site en question à été piraté , et ça reste dans les mémoires , et le jour ou on veut acheter en ligne , on y pense pas mais notre inconscient se rapel d'un sois disant soucis de sécurité sur tel ou tel site , alors que c'est uniquement son nom qui est apparut dans un mail foireux .

C'est un "hoax" doublé d'un virus ... simplement , c'est pas tout jeune .


Une régle simple sur le net est :

si ça se passait dans la vie / dans la rue .. je ferais quoi ?


----------

